# Raideliikenne > Metrot >  Metron laiturinäyttöjen uusinta

## zige94

Aikasemmin on jo Kalasataman ja Kulosaaren metroasemilla asennettu uudet laiturinäytöt. Nyt on myös Myllypurossa (ollut ainakin n. pari viikkoa): http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Metrot/20120804_160542.jpg
Myllypurossa uudet näytöt ovat vasta ainoastaan aseman länsipäässä vanhojan "vieressä".

----------


## zige94

> Aikasemmin on jo Kalasataman ja Kulosaaren metroasemilla asennettu uudet laiturinäytöt. Nyt on myös Myllypurossa (ollut ainakin n. pari viikkoa): http://zige94.1g.fi/kuvat/Metrot/20120804_160542.jpg
> Myllypurossa uudet näytöt ovat vasta ainoastaan aseman länsipäässä vanhojan "vieressä".


Nyt on myös Itäkeskuksessa ja Herttoniemessä uudet näytöt.

----------


## Joonas Pio

Nyt myös Itäkeskuksessa on uudet laiturinäytöt ja Kampissa kiinniketolpat niitä varten.

----------


## zige94

> Nyt myös Itäkeskuksessa on uudet laiturinäytöt ja Kampissa kiinniketolpat niitä varten.


Tämän hetkinen tilanne: Ruoholahti, Rautatientori, Kalasatama, Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus, Myllypuoro. Nuo mitä itse olen havainnut. Ps. Katoppa muuten viestisi yläpuolella oleva viesti..  :Smile:  Siinä olin jo havainnut Itäkeskuksen näytöt :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Tämän hetkinen tilanne: Ruoholahti, Rautatientori, Kalasatama, Kulosaari, Herttoniemi, Itäkeskus, Myllypuoro. Nuo mitä itse olen havainnut. Ps. Katoppa muuten viestisi yläpuolella oleva viesti..  Siinä olin jo havainnut Itäkeskuksen näytöt


Juu, niinpä näkyy, en huomannut viestiä kirjoittaessani.  :Wink:  Ja listaan voinee ensi viikon jälkeen lisätä Kampin, ne telineet siellä kun jo olivat.

----------


## zige94

> Juu, niinpä näkyy, en huomannut viestiä kirjoittaessani.  Ja listaan voinee ensi viikon jälkeen lisätä Kampin, ne telineet siellä kun jo olivat.


Jep. Itse ajattelin tossa joku päivä kiertää kaikki metroasemat läpi ja kuvata. Nuo asemat oli vain ne mitkä muistin, saattaa olla muitakin mitä en muista  :Smile:

----------


## KriZuu

Sörnäisten asemalla uudet laiturinäytöt.

----------


## sm3

Ja nämä siis tulivat käyttöön 2014 tai 2015?

----------


## juhanahi

> Ja nämä siis tulivat käyttöön 2014 tai 2015?


Ei, vaan tänä syksynä uusien tietokoneasetinlaitteiden ja niiden käytönohjauksen myötä.

----------


## zige94

> Ei, vaan tänä syksynä uusien tietokoneasetinlaitteiden ja niiden käytönohjauksen myötä.


Ja tarkemmin sanottuna näytöt otetaan käyttöön joulukuun alussa. (lähde: HKL)

----------


## sm3

Jostain jäänyt käsitys että tulis Länsimetron avautumisen ja/tai automatisoinnin yhteydessä. Mutta parempi näin.

----------


## GT8N

Milloinkohan näistä uusista näyttölaitteista saadaan irti se informaatio, mitävarten ne on hankittu? Pääosin näyttölaitteet ovat olleet vain hyvää viihdettä näyttäessään satunnaisia lukuarvoja, jos ovat toimineet ollenkaan.

Vanhat (avuttomat) näytötkin vaikuttivat nykyisiin verrattuna ihan päteviltä.

----------


## vristo

Joo, katselin eilen, kuinka samalla laiturilla olleet näytöt näyttivät keskenään erilaisia infoja junien saapumisista. Joissain oli junanpituutta kuvaavia symbolejakin, joissain erilaisia minuuttilukuja.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Vanhat (avuttomat) näytötkin vaikuttivat nykyisiin verrattuna ihan päteviltä.


Ja alkajaisiksi voisi poistaa kiusanteon siitä, ettei näyttöihin ole laitettu näkyviin tulevan junan pituutta. Se, että se näkyy alle minuutin ennen junan tuloa ei ole informaatio, jota matkustajat tarvitsevat asettuakeen oikealle kohdalle laituria.

Näytöissä on sekä tilaa että myös mahdollista järjestää junanpituusnäyttö vaikka vilkkuen niin, että junanpituussymboli, joka siis nyt näkyy alle minuutin ennen junan tuloa, näkyy koko ajan vuorotellen odotusajan kanssa.

Kiusanteoksi tätä asiaa väitän siksi, että muistan kuulleeni tai lukeneeni jostain, miten HKL:n edustaja kehui uusia näyttöjä siitä, että niissä EI ole junanpituusnäyttöä, koska sitä ei tarvita, kun kerran asemat ja junat lyhennetään. Junanpituusnäyttöä on kuitenkin jo nyt tarvittu useamman viikon ja tulevaisuudessa vielä monta vuotta. Vai onko niin, että tämäkin on tarkoituksenmukaista matkustajien kyykyttämistä, jolla halutaan luoda mielikuvaa siitä, että asemien ja junien lyhentäminen olisi muka jokin edistysaskel, kun se lopettaa matkustajien juoksuttamisen laiturilla junan pysähdyttyä.

Antero

----------


## GT8N

Raidenäytöt jatkavat edelleen pääosin disinformaatiolinjalla. Usealla asemalla näyttötauluja on edelleen pimeänä (mm. Hakaniemi ja Herttoniemi) ja ainakin Kontulassa kaikki. Toimivien näyttötaulujen informaatiotaso on käytännössä täysi nolla. Junien minuuttimäärät ilmoitetaan typerässä kellonaikamuodossa (tyyliin 03:00 ja 07:00). Kun junien saapumista ei näytetä sekunnin tarkkuudella, herää kykymys miksi näyttötauluissa pitää olla ylipäätään ajat tyhmässä muodossa? Minuuttimäärän ilmaisemisessa 3min ja 7min olisi paljon havainnollisempi ja järkevämpi muoto.

Näyttötaulujen tiedot saapuvista junista pätkivät huolella. Näyttö saattaa näyttää ensin monta minuuttia vaikka 05:00 ja seuraavaksi 01:00. Minuuttimäärä muuttuu näyttämään junapituutta (ristikkosiltoja) vasta junan saapuessa asemalle, eli liian myöhään. Sen lisäksi, että junayksiköt ilmaistaan typerillä symboleilla, ei uusi näyttö kerro mihin juna pysähtyy. Kun juna ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä, näyttää näyttö vain kaksi ristikkosiltasymbolia. Siitä ei voi päätellä junan pysähdyskohtaa, toisinkuin vanhoista näytöistä. 

Pääteasemilla junan ollessa laiturissa näyttää näyttö ainoastaan junapituutta. Siten laiturille saapuessa ei tiedä aikaa junan lähtöön eli pitääkö sännätä ensimmäisistä ovista vai ehtiikö valita väljemmän vaunun.

Tämän hetken tilanteessa ainoa tieto mitä näyttötauluista saa irti on määränpää (jos edes sitäkään). Saman näkee junan keulastakin. Eli ihan sama vaikka näyttötaulujen tilalle olisi asentanut 45 koon Nokian kumisaappaat.

Näemmä voi vain haaveilla siitä informaation tasosta mikä on mm. Berlinin S-Bahnilla samankaltaisilla näytöillä toteutettu. Siellä määränpäät, minuuttimäärät, junapituudet ja pysähdysalueet ilmoitetaan havainnollisesti ja toimivasti.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Kun juna ajetaan kahdella yksiköllä, näyttää näyttö vain kaksi ristikkosiltasymbolia. Siitä ei voi päätellä junan pysähdyskohtaa, toisinkuin vanhoista näytöistä.


Miten sen vanhoista näytöistä pystyi päättelemään?

----------


## GT8N

> Miten sen vanhoista näytöistä pystyi päättelemään?


Vanhoissa näyttötauluissa junayksikkösymbolit kuvasivat pysähdysalueen vasemmalta (laiturin alkupää) oikealle (laiturin loppupää). Ne harvat, jotka olivat keksineet "ristikkosiltojen" merkityksen, tuskin tiesivät niistä olevan pääteltävissä myös pysähdysalue. Luonnollisesti laiturinäyttöjen informaation tulkintaa ei opastettu missään, se piti vain tietää.

Jos nelivaunuinen pysähtyi laiturin loppuun näkyi se muodossa:



```
Ruoholahti      0:02
Gräsviken        _XX
```

Vastaavasti kaksivaunuinen juna joka pysähtyi laiturin keskelle näkyi muodossa:



```
Mellunmäki        0:09
Mellungsbacka      _X_
```

Tässä kuvassa näkyy junasymbolien sijainti oikeassa laidassa, kun juna on pysähtynyt laiturin loppupäähän.

----------


## Dakkus

> Näemmä voi vain haaveilla siitä informaation tasosta mikä on mm. Berlinin S-Bahnilla samankaltaisilla näytöillä toteutettu. Siellä määränpäät, minuuttimäärät, junapituudet ja pysähdysalueet ilmoitetaan havainnollisesti ja toimivasti.






Koska Helsingin metrossa ei ole tarvetta linjanumerokentälle, alemman kuvan alemman näytön linjanumerokentän paikalle voisi hyvin laittaa tuollaiset mahdollisia pysähtymispaikkoja kuvaavat viivat ja niiden päälle sitten tarpeen mukaan valkoisia mötiköitä.

----------


## Huppu

Laiturinäytöt eivät vielä toimi kunnolla:
http://metro.fi/helsinki/uutiset/nay...metroasemilla/

----------


## zige94

> Laiturinäytöt eivät vielä toimi kunnolla:
> http://metro.fi/helsinki/uutiset/nay...metroasemilla/


Korjataan: Laiturinäytöt eivät vielä*kään* toimi kunnolla  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo Allen

Asiaan osittain liittyen: Olen kuullut huhun, että metron portaiden yläpäässä olevissa näytöissä huomioitaisiin rullaportaissa kuluva aika. Eli jos näyttö näyttää 2 min, se tarkoittaa että metro tulee 2 min päästä siitä, kun pääsen laiturille. Onko tämä totta?

Itse en oikein ole uskonut siihen, koska se olisi minusta kovin epäloogista ja vaatisi "sisäpiirin kirjoittamattomien salaisuuksien" tuntemista. Toisin sanoen se voisi olla totta vain, jos niin jossain myös kerrottaisiin julkisesti. Mutta ei minusta kerrota.

Sen sijaan olen minusta täällä kuullut myös väitteen, että portaiden yläpään näytöt näyttäisivät aikataulun mukaista aikaa, ja laiturinäytöt taas todellista saapumisaikaa. Tätä olen pitänyt uskottavampana, ja siksi myös tuppaa käymään niin, että laiturinäyttö on minuutin-pari jäljessä yläpään näyttöjä.

Ja miten tämä aiotaan järjestää uusissa näytöissä? Kai uudessa infojärjestelmässä sentään kaikki näytöt näyttävät todellista saapumisaikaa?

----------


## zige94

> Sen sijaan olen minusta täällä kuullut myös väitteen, että portaiden yläpään näytöt näyttäisivät aikataulun mukaista aikaa, ja laiturinäytöt taas todellista saapumisaikaa. Tätä olen pitänyt uskottavampana, ja siksi myös tuppaa käymään niin, että laiturinäyttö on minuutin-pari jäljessä yläpään näyttöjä.
> 
> Ja miten tämä aiotaan järjestää uusissa näytöissä? Kai uudessa infojärjestelmässä sentään kaikki näytöt näyttävät todellista saapumisaikaa?


Itsekkin olen kuullut että näyttäisi aikataulunmukaista aikaa. Mutta onko metro sitten aina 1-2minuuttia myöhässä? Yleensä jos katsoo vaikka että liukuportaiden yläpäässä näyttö näyttää 4min seuraavaan Mellunmäen metroon Ruoholahdessa, niin ja että edellinen olisi muka mennyt jo, niin tosta usein on voinut päätellä ettei se edellinen ole mennyt vaan kun on kipittänyt nopeesti portaita alas niin on edelliseen ehtinyt (Vuosaaren metro). Joten joko tuohon aikaan on laskettu 1-2minuuttia ylimääräistä ennen metron aikataulunmukaista aikaa tai metro kulkee lähes aina 1-3min myöhässä..

Mitä itse olen ymmärtänyt uudesta systeemistä, tulee se näyttämään liukuportaiden yläpäässä (lippuhallissa) todellista aikaa. Se ei kuulemma ole ollut mahdollista vanhalla järjestelmällä myöhemmin asennettuihin näyttöihin.

----------


## kuukanko

> Sen sijaan olen minusta täällä kuullut myös väitteen, että portaiden yläpään näytöt näyttäisivät aikataulun mukaista aikaa, ja laiturinäytöt taas todellista saapumisaikaa.


Näin on. Sen verran niissä yläpään näytöissä on kuitenkin huomioitu rullaportaissa kuluvaa aikaa, että seuraava lähtö häviää niistä jo hieman ennen aikataulunmukaista lähtöaikaa. Lähdön häviämisen ennakkoaika on määritelty asemakohtaisesti niin, että se on pienempi kuin kovimmalla mahdollisella juoksemisellakaan laiturille pääsemiseen tarvittava aika. Tosin jos metro on myöhässä, voi siihen silti ehtiä, vaikkei lähtöä enää yläpään näytöissä näkyisikään.

----------


## Kani

Ja riitahan niistä näytöistäkin sitten tuli.

http://metro.fi/paakaupunkiseutu/uut...ii_sakkomaksu/

----------


## tsvk

Käytöstä poistetut vanhat laiturinäytöt elävät toista elämäänsä elektroniikkaharrastajien leikkikaluina, kunhan harrastajat ensin pääsevät näyttöjen toiminnasta kärryille:

http://sooda.dy.fi/2013/2/21/metrolaiturinayttoja/

http://sooda.dy.fi/2013/2/23/metrola...yttojen-softa/

http://sooda.dy.fi/2013/3/3/lisaa-me...n-ohjauksesta/

----------


## Nrg

> Käytöstä poistetut vanhat laiturinäytöt elävät toista elämäänsä elektroniikkaharrastajien leikkikaluina, kunhan harrastajat ensin pääsevät näyttöjen toiminnasta kärryille:


Ja tuosta vielä linkki suoraan tagiin, jonka alle kaikki tekstit asiasta ilmestynevät. Erittäin mielenkiintoinen seurattava kyllä, vaikka monessa kohdassa teknillisyys menee oman ymmärryksen yli.

----------


## lkrt

Havahduin juuri siihen, että näissä näytöissä kummittelee edelleen antiikkinen vaunusymboli. Miksi? Kuka tahansa graafinen suunnittelija tekisi hetkessä paremman symbolin tuohon tarkoitukseen. Uskoisin, ettei kovinkaan moni matkustaja tällä hetkellä näytöstä ymmärrä, että tulossa on kaksivaunuparinen juna, kun sitä esittää antiikkinen symboli, jossa on muun muassa keskellä entisen nestekidenäytön raidat... Käsittämätöntä sähläystä.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Havahduin juuri siihen, että näissä näytöissä kummittelee edelleen antiikkinen vaunusymboli.


Onko niitä symboleja myös entiseen tapaan puolet liian vähän? Eli että se yksi symboli itse asiassa esittää vaunuparia, ei vaunua?

Minusta tässä Tukholman "9 vagnar" toimii paremmin. Se selittää paremmin oman tarkoituksensa kuin pelkkä hyvinkin toteutettu vaunuikoni (eli että siitä olisi tarkoitus laskea vaunujen määrä l. junan pituus).

----------


## lkrt

> Onko niitä symboleja myös entiseen tapaan puolet liian vähän? Eli että se yksi symboli itse asiassa esittää vaunuparia, ei vaunua?
> 
> Minusta tässä Tukholman "9 vagnar" toimii paremmin. Se selittää paremmin oman tarkoituksensa kuin pelkkä hyvinkin toteutettu vaunuikoni (eli että siitä olisi tarkoitus laskea vaunujen määrä l. junan pituus).


Kyllä, juurikin näin, eli useimmiten näytön mukaan asemalle on tulossa kolmivaunuinen juna. Mitäpä tuosta, kun ei kukaan muutenkaan merkkiä ymmärrä. Olen kanssasi samaa mieltä, selkeä teksti toimii todennäköisesti paremmin kuin symboli, jonka merkitys ei välttämättä aukea kaikille.

P. S. Assemblyillä nähtiin erinomainen vanhalla metronäytöllä toteutettu demo

----------


## Kani

> Tämän hetken tilanteessa ainoa tieto mitä näyttötauluista saa irti on määränpää (jos edes sitäkään). Saman näkee junan keulastakin. Eli ihan sama vaikka näyttötaulujen tilalle olisi asentanut 45 koon Nokian kumisaappaat.


Niin ja jos saappaiden koko ilmaistaisiin Helsingin metronäyttöjen toimintaperiaatteella, olisi kyseessä koko 045:00.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Havahduin juuri siihen, että näissä näytöissä kummittelee edelleen antiikkinen vaunusymboli. Miksi? Kuka tahansa graafinen suunnittelija tekisi hetkessä paremman symbolin tuohon tarkoitukseen.


Ja sillä suunnittelijalla olisi koko näytön alaosa käytössään, koska joku on jättänyt puolet näytöistä tyhjän sinisiksi! :Smile:

----------


## Mikko Lahti

Uusien näyttöjen tarjoama info on ihan vitsi. Tilaa näytöillä olisi esittää paljon enemmänkin tietoa ja miettiä vähän asettelua ja tekstikokoa, mutta ilmeisesti tilaaja ei ole osannut esittää tästäkään mitään vaatimuksia kyhäelmän toimittaneelle Siemensille. 

Jos jotenkin ihmeen kaupalla asia vielä voitaisiin korjata, mallia voisi ottaa vaikka Berliinin S-Bahnin tauluista kuten joku jo ehdotti. Ylös isommalla seuraavan saapuvan junan tiedot, alle vähän pienemmällä sitä seuraavan, vaikka tähän tyyliin:



```
1min   Mellunmäki/Mellungsbacka   
       6 vaunua/vagnar

5min   Vuosaari/Nordsjö
```

Kurjuuden kruunaa tieto, että näihin tauluihin tuleva reaaliaikainen aikataulutieto ei ole minkään avoimen rajapinnan kautta HSL:n/HKL:n käytettävissä, kun ei ole tilattaessa sitä osattu vaatia. Siispä asemien ylätasanteilla tai netissä ei voida näyttää tätä reaaliaikaista saapumistietoa, vaan valistunut arvaus. Voi luoja tätä amatöörimäisyyttä...

----------

